
TurboTax Maker Linked to ‘Grassroots’ Campaign Against Free, Simple Tax Filing - gmays
http://www.propublica.org/article/turbotax-maker-linked-to-grassroots-campaign-against-free-simple-tax-filing
======
paulhauggis
Even if this is the case, the only reason the government wants simple tax
filing is because many people are lazy and will just opt for the simplicity.

The result will be people paying more taxes than than they should (because
specific deductions will not be used) and an instant pay raise in the form of
taxes for the government. This is actually bad for the average person.

As a regular employee, I'm not sure how much simpler taxes can get. I've been
doing my own taxes since I was 15 and it's pretty much a simple form to fill
out. It gets complicated once you are self-employed, but this is expected.

